# vista xp netzwerkproblem



## lukas89 (6. November 2007)

hallo zusammen.. 

ich habe einen neuen laptop mit vista basic drauf. einen alten laptop mit xp home und einen desktoppc mit xp pro alle über wlan an einen router gehängt.. internet funktioniert wunderbar.. die datenfreigabe etc. zwischen den beiden xp pcs funktioniert ebenfalls bestens,
alle 3 pcs sind in der selben arbeitsgruppe
auf allen drei sind die identischen benutzerkonten
firewalls sind alle deinstalliert und die windowseigene ebenfalls abgeschaltet.. somit nur noch die hardwarefirewall des routers..
¨
mein problem nun: der neue laptop findet die xp pcs nicht und umgekehrt.. 
ping funktioniert ebenfalls nicht
ipv6 bei vista deaktiviert und es t immer noch nicht...

vielleicht weiss jemand von euch noch weiter.. wäre euch sehr dankbar..

mfg lukas


----------



## mummpi (7. November 2007)

hallo
lad dir bei ms den treiber für verbindungsschicht_topologieerkennung für xp,und klicke unter deiner verbindug rechts klick eigenschaften alles an bei allen pcs dann werden sie auch gefunden!wenn du das gemacht hast must du die festplatten partitionen mit den du arbeiten möchtest noch freigeben,netzwerkfreigabe unter vista activieren,und netzwerkressourcen  hinzufügen im arbeitsplatz hinzufügen,das wars!recht hilfreich ist auch die vista hilfe bei netzwerken!dort bekommst du auch einen direckt ling für den topologie treiber!


Mfg

         mummpi


----------



## lukas89 (7. November 2007)

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen..
habs ausprobiert... hat allerdings ebenfalls nichts gebracht...
bin jetzt nach probieren drauf gekommen, dass es an der Verschlüsselung lag.
unter WPA2 gehts nicht..? mit WPA-PSK ebenfalls nicht mit einer WEP 128bit funktioniert alles einwandfrei...
wie auch immer.. 
Ich bin nicht gerade glücklich darüber auf WEP abzusteigen aber lieber die haustüre zu und nicht abgeschlossen als ganz offen..

mfg lukas


----------

